
Steve Jobs, NeXTSTEP, and Early Object-Oriented Programming (2016) - fortran77
https://computerhistory.org/blog/the-deep-history-of-your-apps-steve-jobs-nextstep-and-early-object-oriented-programming/?key=the-deep-history-of-your-apps-steve-jobs-nextstep-and-early-object-oriented-programming
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11328302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11328302)

